# Las Vegas July 15-18



## superdot5 (Jun 24, 2015)

I need at least a one BR in Las Vegas July 15-18.  My son has decided to get married and we need to be there for support.  Thanks for your help.

Casey


----------



## Smashley3516 (Jun 24, 2015)

superdot5 said:


> I need at least a one BR in Las Vegas July 15-18.  My son has decided to get married and we need to be there for support.  Thanks for your help.
> 
> Casey



Hi Casey! Our home resort for our vacation membership is Jockey Club on the Las Vegas Strip. I can see if there is availability if you like? I'm new to tugg (signed up today actually) so I'm not exactly sure how to private message yet...

Ashley


----------



## Karen G (Jun 24, 2015)

Smashley3516 said:


> I'm new to tugg (signed up today actually) so I'm not exactly sure how to private message yet...
> 
> Ashley


Just click on the blue user name of anyone you wish to send a private message. A box will drop down and you can choose to send a message or an email.


----------



## superdot5 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Booked*

Booked a room.  Thank you.

Casey


----------

